
A philosopher argues that an AI can’t be an artist - glassworm
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612913/a-philosopher-argues-that-an-ai-can-never-be-an-artist/
======
wataruspeedo
The problem—in my opinion—with arguing "an AI could never do X" is that your
argument generally ends up working against you, by creating a well-bounded
problem space, which is the first step to solving any problem (in this case,
with AI.) I find it hard to create an argument against AI that isn't self
defeating.

I personally don't see why a group of smart and soulful people couldn't
assemble a database of cultural input data and train an AI to create some
meaningful expressions that fundamentally change our human perspective, or
change culture, or whatever heuristic you'd like to set for what makes an
artist. Particularly as humanity comes to grips with what it means to be human
in a post-AI world, this maybe the exact thing that becomes interesting from
an artistic perspective.

I guess you could debate about attribution in that case, and a whole bunch
about semantics in any case.

